# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Kerkoj ndihme

## DORJANBITI

A mund te me jape ndonjeri ndonje pune te bukur me Powerpoint se me duhet patjeter brenda kesaj jave.E kam detyre per ne shkolle per te henen.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Mjafton të kërkosh në google për skedarët me prapashtesën *.pps* dhe do të gjesh me mijëra.

----------


## DORJANBITI

Flm shume...

----------

